
Show HN: A web API to query HN posts(stories only) in a customized way - abhishekjha
http://www.productioncompilers.com
======
abhishekjha
As a new user to HN I was curious about all the context I can gain from
earlier posts and the native search engine isn't flexible enough(not enough
customization).

Made a spring web API over the weekend to query HN stories in a better
customized way. I am still to put a front end onto it(shelving it as I am not
very good with JS).

It does take significantly longer to query as it scans over like 2.2 million
stories and I haven't had enough time to optimize queries(any suggestion will
be awesome). However it does get the work done.

Anything that I need to improve?

Any suggestion(s) will be more than welcomed.

